# Split ten frame nucs and entrances



## windfall (Dec 8, 2010)

I will be setting up some split ten frame boxes for nucs this weekend.
When we got started some years ago we got some nucs from Kirk Webster, they came with bottom boards set up in the way I believe mike palmer does them as well. Divider strip down middle onto which either a frame feeder or division board lands, and entrances on opposite sides.

I know these guys have worked out the system. And I assume the opposing entrances are to reduce drift and loss of mating queens....but when working the yard, it sure is nice to have all the hive entrances facing the same way. And in late winter, a south facing entrance seems to help for cleansing flights on marginal days....

So I am toying with tweaking the boards so the entrances are both on same side.....foolish?
The boxes will be on individual stands about 2 feet apart, not all packed tight in a row. In the latter case I could see how entrances would get too close together if on same side


----------



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

I dont see how its a good idea to try to overwinter in 5 frame nucs in VT.

If you want to do the spilts into the seperated 10 frame fine, but IMHO your goal should be to get EACH ONE built back up afterward and transferred to standard 8 or 10 frame boxes for winter.


----------



## windfall (Dec 8, 2010)

Plenty of folks have wintered four and five frame nucs in vermont. I did two last year, but in seperate boxes.
But the plan is to build these up into four over four. Bottom divided ten frame, with individual four frame supers...all deeps. It's a system mike palmer developed and seems well proven at this point.
My only question is how far apart do entrances need to be to avoid issues.


----------



## gunter62 (Feb 13, 2011)

If your not going to be mating queens in these, I don't think the entrances will be a big problem. Drift will work both ways. My entrances are close, and I don't see any real problems. If I am trying to get several queens mated, I try to keep my entrances further apart, and keep each hive some unique characteristic.


----------

